# First Look: Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions by Spitfire Audio



## donbodin (Jan 24, 2018)

In this first look video, I capture my unboxing and playthrough the presets the library has to offer to showcase the Evo Grid system and the articulations included in the Wave nki's. 

This specialty instrument may not be perfect for all composers, but OA Chamber Evolutions' unique and intimate sample set excels for scoring when your director says 'fill this space but don’t say too much with the music' and for that this library is worth its weight (19.43GB) in gold!
Thoughts, demos and videos: http://bit.ly/2GcotMR



See the Review of Ólafur Arnalds Evolutions mentioned in video: http://bit.ly/2E0YxmG

Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions is available from Spitfire Audio: http://bit.ly/2BlZ8fY


----------

